# Looking for a decent PC speaker system



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 27, 2015)

Howdy lads,

I'm looking into buying a decent speaker system with some good bass response which will mainly be used for music and some youtube, tv programs and that's about it.

I currently use a pair of Auna Line 300 SF-BH passive bookshelf speakers powered by the Creative Sound Blaster X7 built in AMP.

They sound very clean and good but lack bass, I was also considering on buying the subwoofer for them but it will cost me 150 euro which is something I don't wish to do right now! Not to mention the subwoofer is 10" and I currently have a limited amount of space so it really is out of the question sadly :/

I want to spend a MAX of 100 euro and I am already eyeing up a few which I will present to yee now ^^

Logitech Z333 - 70 bucks total
http://www.komplett.ie/logitech-z333/20450156/details.aspx

Edifier R1100 - 90 bucks total " since it's a 2.0 system, I doubt the bass is going to be much better than my current system  "
http://www.komplett.ie/edifier-r1100/20557042/details.aspx

Edifier R2800 - 110 bucks total :/
http://www.komplett.ie/edifier-1280t/20557043/details.aspx

Microlab Solo 15 - Around 100 bucks
http://www.box.co.uk/Microlab_SOLO_15_Bookshelf_Stereo_System_1729767.html

Microlab Solo 6c - Around 110 bucks "I loved the Microlab Solo 7c so I would expect that these would sound great ^^ "
http://www.dabs.ie/products/microla...0-watt---2-way-microlabsolo6c-7TTZ.html?src=1

Genius SP-HF1800A 2.0 Speakers - 78 Bucks
http://www.pixmania.ie/pc-speakers/genius-sp-hf1800a-2-0-speakers-black/10077107-a.html

Altec Lansing AL-SND339F 2.1 - 112.90 "I am mostly interested in these due to the brand ^^ "
http://www.pixmania.ie/pc-speakers/altec-lansing-al-snd339f-pc-speakers/22642286-a.html

So lads, please let me know what yee think of these system and which would be the best option for me.
Also don't be shy to offer other systems out there!

Edit: I mean the Edifier R1280 ^^
Advise me!


----------



## peche (Oct 27, 2015)

logitech options is acceptable, i have been using Z506 for +3 years, no problems so far, i game with headset but for movies, series and music these Z506 works flawless....

Regards,


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the Edifier R2700s and I love them  ( I would buy them again and again).  The sound is very well balanced but can be bassy if you want it.  Personally I think that the Edifier R2800 would blow away all the others you have presented here.   

The link you have for the Edifier R2800 is wrong.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry I actually meant the Edifier R1280  damn!!
I will check out what you have and see what are the main differences.

I would MUCH prefer to own a 2.0 setup but it has to have some real good bass response as my current system completely lacks bass :/

I checked out a few Logitech speakers at PC world today such as the Logitech Z533 and yes I am impressed by their audio quality and smooth bass but the bass was a bit lacking in terms of a big punch that the cheaper older models can produce 

Wish I could listen to the Edifiers somewhere but no where sells them locally :/


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 29, 2015)

Edifiers are also built really well.  If you can find the Edifier R2800s go with them.  8" subs!

How about these?

*Edifier C2X  *

I found the speakers I have.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TY8CZVQ/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Ebo (Oct 29, 2015)

I would look for some JBL or Harmon Kardon, then you are set for life.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice suggestions lads but these are a bit over my budget 

At the moment I think I will either get the Microlab Solo 6c or the Edifier R1280T ^^ Both seem to be great but I do prefer the Microlab Solo 6c due to it having a much larger woofer for some extra bass ^^


----------

